
Connected Papers: Explore Graphs of Related Papers - owenshen24
https://www.connectedpapers.com/
======
leephillips
This could be extremely useful. I tried it on one physics paper and the
results made sense, and led to discoveries of relevant publications. Very
nicely done.

